# What brand is this sbower?



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Someone said maybe Harden? Supply house didn't have a diverter cartridge for it. 

Thanks guys


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It is a lot easer to identify a faucet if you remove the stem and post a picture of it.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I know I tried. It won't budge w/out some serious force. Was hoping I could figure out what it was to give a price and availability before I pulled it out... Just in Case i opened a can of worms, like it leaking

But thanks for looking at it bro


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I came across one like that last week. I told the owner that there is a chance the valve might leak worse or break while I try to remove the stem and if that is the case we will need to replace the faucet. Took the stem out and found it was a Sterling, and by chance I had new stems on the truck.  

I also replaced the aftermarket executions and handles with stock Sterling executions and handles.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The handles look like Harden for me. The diverter looks different than the Harden stems I've seen but I've never worked on a 3 handle valve of theirs, only 2 handle valves.

The last Harden stems I bought were about $40 each and they were Lasco brand  since Harden is no more.






Paul


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

It is reminiscent of Harden. I will also look at my Broadway book on Monday...could be english rope?


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet thanks. I have plans to change out valve at the end of the week, but if I can do just the diverter that's even better


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Are they compression type stems or ceramic style on off ?

is the escutcheon held on by brass all thread nipple ?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

what is the broach size ?

also helpful if you have a guage









*A*
Crane, Michigan, Michigan Brass, Repcal
*B*
Arrowhead, Artistic Brass, Block Brass, Central Brass, Crane, Elk, Enterprise, Fisher, Forest, Glauber, G.O.K. Brass, Harcraft, LDR, Monterey Brass, Mueller, Price Pfister, Pubco, Repcal, Scoville, Sterling Brass, Universal Brass, Universal Rundle, Westbrass 
*C*
American Standard 
*D*
American Kitchen, Dishmaster, Schiable, Sterling
*F*
Auburn Brass, Gerber, Harden Brass, Sayco 
*G*
American Brass, Delta, Larden, Lifetime, Mansfield, Midcor, Middlefield, Moen, Peerless, Phoenix, Nibco, Streamway, Westbrass 
*H*
Altmans, American Standard, Burlington, Central, Central Brass, Dick Brothers, Eljer, Harden Brass, Import, Kohler, Milwaukee, Newport, Phylrich, Repcal, Schiable, Shoreham, Youngstown, Westbrass 
*I*
Calco, Kohler
*J*
American Standard
*L*
American Standard 
*M*
Acorn, Briggs, Broadway, Chicago, Kent, Republic, Speakman, T & S Brass 
*N*
Chicago
*O*
Belvedere, Briggs, Central, Central Brass, Indiana, Indiana Brass, Town & Country, Union Brass, Union Gopher 
*Q*
Bradley, Crane, Elkay, Milwaukee, Sears, Universal Rundle
*U*
Dornbracht, Grohe, Milwaukee, Universal Rundle


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

put a Price pfister shower handle on it and if that fits it's a "B" broach

if so, my premature guess is artistic brass


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

wow impressive:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not going to be an easy one for sure...

I checked Alfano and NYRP on line and neither of them had it...

It does have characteristics of Artistic Brass, Milwaukee Brass, Harden Brass, Newport Brass, and Broadway....

Good Luck...
Prolly end up changing it out....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm going with Broadway.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I checked my Broadway catalog and it is not that. Sorry. The English rope had embellishment on the lever, and the escutcheon was more dome shaped.
Hadn't looked at the book for a long time....so my memory jogged, but it jogged off the track!~


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I came across one like that last week. I told the owner that there is a chance the valve might leak worse or break while I try to remove the stem and if that is the case we will need to replace the faucet. Took the stem out and found it was a Sterling, and by chance I had new stems on the truck.
> 
> I also replaced the aftermarket executions and handles with stock Sterling executions and handles.


Is that execution by :hang: or by :gun_bandana:?

Sorry man, had to ask :laughing:.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Dude- homer

You've taken my knowledge of how to identify a stem to a new level. I didnt even know there was template like that out there. I'll be taming it out in a day or so. I'll post the pic of it


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

voltatab said:


> Dude- homer
> 
> You've taken my knowledge of how to identify a stem to a new level. I didnt even know there was template like that out there. I'll be taming it out in a day or so. I'll post the pic of it


We are regulars of a company called Plumbmaster and they give us those templates. Really does help.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

voltatab said:


> Dude- homer
> 
> You've taken my knowledge of how to identify a stem to a new level. I didnt even know there was template like that out there. I'll be taming it out in a day or so. I'll post the pic of it


 
There are other broach gauges out there. I would suggest getting one from your handle/stem supplier that you are going to buy from most.

If someone called use using the broach sizing shown and asked for an "A" we woudl have no idea what they are talking about as our gauge is listed by numbers.

Kohler and some others use 2 or more different broach (spline) sizes so you will also need to know which particular faucet it is. 

The broach guage will not fit all stems.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Mpls Jay said:


> We are regulars of a company called Plumbmaster and they give us those templates. Really does help.


also known as P&M (or at least I think this is the same company)
place I order from is in Oceanside,CA.

still have an Orange coverd P&M "bible" circa 1991 with breakdowns and info on a lot of older stuff. 
if its a compression type stem and uses seats(and the seats are removable), you can also narrow it down with a seat guage .

just ordered and received replacement trim for an AmerStand reliant single handle shower valve from Plumbmaster aka P&M


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HOMER said:


> also known as P&M (or at least I think this is the same company)
> place I order from is in Oceanside,CA.
> 
> still have an Orange coverd P&M "bible" circa 1991 with breakdowns and info on a lot of older stuff.
> ...


Plumbmaster, P & M, and Creed are all the same...


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok here it is....

I think I'm going to start an album of stems and what they are in my area, then again every-time I have to search for one it's burned into my brain


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That broach reminds me of Newport brass. Do you know if the stems are ceramic disc?


http://tetersfaucetparts.com/

try sending them a text, best in Texas at identifing stems.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know. But I just sent a text to that site, too cool... I love technology.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

They called me back and said it's jaydo (I'm sure I'm spelling that wrong) and it's $150 - 6-8 weeks to arrive 

Ouch

But I've saved that number, I'll be texting those guys mor often. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I dunno...

Alfano says Grohe... Page 13 at the link below...

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/DiverterCatalogDtoH.pdf


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh jesus, looks pretty close!
Unfortunately there's no money in going on a hunt for a stem much past this point, except to satisfy your own stubborn curiosity, which I'll admit I have. I pulled it and cleaned it up as best I could, it's diverting much better now, but told her if problems come back within a month or two, I'd replace the valve and subtract half the cost of today.... But that sure does look like the stem on page 13

Then again, I was the guy shoving a price pfister stem in an arrowhead valve....


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I dunno...
> 
> Alfano says Grohe... Page 13 at the link below...
> 
> http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/DiverterCatalogDtoH.pdf


 
cool site..
got em bookmarked for future use


----------

